# Anyone Run A Graupner Speed 300 6V Motor?



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

What esc are you using with this motor? Whats the maximum voltage you can run on that esc? 7.2, 8.4 // 7.4 2c lipos? Thanks


----------

